# How well does your 12ga shotgun shoot 9mm?



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I do a lot of hunting in some very nasty places where I live. Spend a lot of time walking in swamps etc. (Deer) I learned along time ago to carry a light shotgun. I found this little gun and have been having a great time. 4 1/2 lbs single shot 18 1/2 barrel. Built very solid. Later bought a second one for Turkey. That one even came with a Drilled scope mount. Then for the heck of it, I put in a short lane 9mm insert. These guns are basically Bug Out guns. and for that they are idea. I have a lot of shotguns, but this one is a great tool for my particular needs.
Here is my first outing with the 9mm.* 25yds*

Bottom target was first up and I had a big fiber optic sight. It was too big. Top target I pulled the fiber optic sight off and just just used the Bead sight.

I have recently put on a red dot and have a few scopes to try out as well.
And the crazy thing is the well built little shotgun sells for around $150.00

*Takes Beretta/Chokes, comes with a Modified.*


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

nice


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Are you saying that with the insert that gun will chamber 9MM ammunition?


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Cypher said:


> Are you saying that with the insert that gun will chamber 9MM ammunition?


Yes different calibers as well. Also can shotgun ga. adapters. 12 to 20 etc. The one I shot for the above targets was a 8" rifled Barrel.

https://www.gunadapters.com/

https://www.shootmidland.com/products/midland-backpack-20-gauge-22-barrel


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I tired firing some 9mm out of a shotgun once; but Dang, they just kept sliding down and falling out the end of the barrel.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

000 buck is .36 diameter. 9mm is .355. Soooo ... my shotguns shoot lots of 9mm just fine, with one trigger pull.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

What shotgun do you have? I think you missed the point of this shotgun.Yes it can shoot 12 ga buckshot, as well. also and is tapped for chokes. It can also shoot 20ga, 410, or multiple calibers. It is called the Midland Back Pack. Here is a example of a person with a backpack. 4/ 1/2 oz.

Please show a picture of your shotgun when backpacking. And include how much it weighs. The gun is also used as a Survival gun. Hence the ability to shoot 22.cal etc.

Also called a "Bug out". Yes, easy for a back pack and you could carry the same ammo as YOUR side arm. I hunt some very rough swampy areas and travel for a long time. Yes, weight matters. And a 18" barrel with a modified or full choke or the ability to use the one I prefer is nice.

https://www.gunsamerica.com/digest/midland-backpack-full-review/


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Jeb Stuart said:


> What shotgun do you have? I think you missed the point of this shotgun.Yes it can shoot 12 ga buckshot, as well. also and is tapped for chokes. It can also shoot 20ga, 410, or multiple calibers. It is called the Midland Back Pack. Here is a example of a person with a backpack. 4/ 1/2 oz.
> 
> Please show a picture of your shotgun when backpacking. And include how much it weighs. The gun is also used as a Survival gun. Hence the ability to shoot 22.cal etc.
> 
> ...


If replying to me, it was strictly a smarty pants remark For humor sake. Sorry the humor doesn't translate well in typed format.

I understand shotgun chamber inserts. And the survival/bug out/backpack shotgun concept. It is a neat idea. And I think most shotguns represent very useful, and versatile roles Due to the wide range of ammunition they can fire. I've watched a few videos on the single shots with inserts. Makes a decent concept. I still think I like something more like the over/under rifle, shotgun combo concept a bit better for overall performance. But both concepts require compromise somewhere and offer strengths elsewhere.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I hear ya. no problem. I also have the O/V and want a S/S. Thinking of selling my Benelli Ultra Light. Just do not use it much any more.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Cool idea. Here's another link I found, cheap adaptors .22 to 45. http://www.theshootersbox.com/Caliber-Adapters_c_1802.html


----------

